# Vacuum sealer direction



## rahimlee54 (Jul 24, 2012)

I was wondering if you guys have thoughts on a good vacuum sealer. Should I get a more expensive model or just go grab a foodsaver at goodwill.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## GLE1952 (Jul 24, 2012)

I own the Foodsaver V3835 and wish I didn't.
Wastes bag material, very tempermental, everything needs to be perfect before sealing and even then sometimes it still won't accept the bag.
I think Foodsaver is a good brand but the upright model is a poor design.
I would like to try the Vacmaster VP-112 chamber sealer but at $650.00 or so probably won't. 

Glen


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 24, 2012)

Kind of depends on the context and depth of wallet--light and occasional home use versus using everyday like food storage versus a real catering/foodservice operation. Foodsaver works well for the occasional user like myself, bought an slightly better moder for about $250


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 24, 2012)

I want a minipack 31. Vacmaster 112 is very popular. Then of course their are food savers. Ziplocks submerged in water to the edge and sealed work. Anyway that is the range high to low. Totally depends on budget and what you want to do with it.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 24, 2012)

I never thought of the submerge trick, it's a great idea and I will use it, thanks!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd just be using it to freeze meat and sous vide. This year we started doing alot of stuff from the farmers market and garden so it go me thinking about stepping my game up from ziplocks


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 24, 2012)

This thread may help rahimlee54
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...us-vide-clueless-need-help?highlight=Clueless

Glad I could give you a helpful idea Spike.


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 29, 2012)

I've had two foodsavers and neither was worth the powder to blow them up. I just bought one at Costco to process all the Tuna from our last fishing trip and the thing is already malfunctioning and many of my seals are failing. I had to go back and double bag every thing. Back to Costco it goes.
When I buy another I think I'll get one from Cabela's. They used to have a double pump model.

Dave


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 9, 2014)

Reviving this old threat after seeing this one here: http://www.costco.com/.product.1000...geHorizontalTop|PersonalizedClickCPInCategory , the Oliso® Pro-1000 Vacuum Food you can get at Costco. Has anybody tried that? I don't see myself ever needing or willing to pay for a vacuum chamber one, I like the small footprint, and I can live with the price for bags since I don't use it for prodfessional amounts. Any thoughts?

Stefan


----------



## ohbewon (Jan 9, 2014)

Depending on how often you use it, I'd go with the Vacmaster 112. I snagged one for myself for Christmas from Webstaurant for $539 with free shipping. A case of 1000 bags is about 27 bucks. I use mine for game meat and sous vide. IMHO it's worth the extra $300 compared to a $250 Foodsaver. Bonus: although its about 50 pounds, its quite mobile if you wanted to save counter space.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 9, 2014)

I've had the VP 112 for about two years now. its not small or large but definately not portable, unless you have big guns and a strong back. The unit gets used at least five times a day. Its great for practical use: sealing left overs, Sous Vide, packagaging bulk items but also excells at magic tricks that a "food saver" could only imagine. The vacuum is adjustable and it will accomidate sealing wide mouth canning jars.

Unless you've used a chamber vac, its normal to compare it to a "food saver" but the flexibility and power that if offered with the chamber lends itself to so many other kitchen uses. Sealing up unused bulk spices. packaging sauces, facilitating brining, marinading and curing.


----------



## daveb (Jan 9, 2014)

Stefan,

For most bang for your buck I would go with the other sealer from Costco. Extra 20 bucks, prob well spent.

http://www.costco.com/.product.1176...vc=itempageVerticalRight|CategorySiloedViewCP

Vacmaster has been in the bus for awhile and (I think) make the Cabella's model I have. Any sealer bag will work with them.

I don't have anything pos or neg about the one you posted. But it looks weird.


----------



## Ruso (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a basic foodsaver model with the aux port and I love it.
I use it may be 5-6 times a week for about 1.5 years now and no issues. Also aux port with wide mouth mason jar adapter is awesome, I find it's very cheap and good way to keep your weeds in good condition.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 10, 2014)

My FoodSaver is almost 15 years old. The damn thing just won't die!


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 10, 2014)

My foodsaver is worthless, just to add to the confusion!

I am hoping to have enough money for a vac master chamber - either the 112 or the 210 by my birthday in June.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorta OT, but relevant. So I had some left overs: swedish meatballs, frozen vegetables and smashed sweet potatoes I wanted to make for dinner. From experience, i've found that food always reheats in the microwave when sealed under pressure quicker and more evenly. So I had the thought, why don't I seal the items and microwave them. However, I didn't want everything to get smooshed together, so I sealed all ingredients in glass bowls That way I was able to plate each item as if I just cooked it.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 10, 2014)

Dang that looks mucho good.


----------



## ohbewon (Jan 10, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> i've had the VP 112 for about two years now. its not small or large but definately not portable, unless you have big guns and a strong back. .



:zipper:


----------

